# Salt coverages



## beastmode5 (Dec 30, 2018)

This will be my First full season of snow removal and need help with salt coverages for estimating purposes. I am purchasing a hitch spreader since I don’t have a skid steer to load a vbox salter. What is the (general) coverage per one 50 lb. bag of rock salt. I know this will vary based on how much snow and freezing conditions but ball parks would really help. Thanks in advance for any assistance!

Bulk Salt- what sq. Footage does a ton of bulk salt cover?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Bulk ,1 ton -3-4 acres .50 lb bag =3-4 k sq ft


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

beastmode5 said:


> This will be my First full season of snow removal and need help with salt coverages for estimating purposes. I am purchasing a hitch spreader since I don't have a skid steer to load a vbox salter. What is the (general) coverage per one 50 lb. bag of rock salt. I know this will vary based on how much snow and freezing conditions but ball parks would really help. Thanks in advance for any assistance!
> 
> Bulk Salt- what sq. Footage does a ton of bulk salt cover?


You want this information fast, do a search. Make for some good reading all kinds of information your looking for. Good Luck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/salt-area-per-sqr-foot.5431/ beastmode5 don't find the info your looking for in the link, get back to us.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

At 30°f As little as 75 pounds of rock salt can treat 1 acre.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> At 30°f As little as 75 pounds of rock salt can treat 1 acre.
> 
> View attachment 196025


According to that wouldn't it be 33lbs or 22 prewetted with other blends...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Good question
Sure could, might not.
Perfect application rates may be difficult to achieve in the real world .

https://stormwater.pca.state.mn.us/...arking_Lot_and_Sidewalk_Maintenance_Factsheet


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

800 LBS rock salt per acre is rule of thumb. I find it to be over kill. Still a good number to go with.


----------

